# In GS-Auftrag BDE32 Fehler



## TomMaass (1. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem, wenn ich in der Software GS-Auftrag den Auswertungs Designer starte bekomme ich folgenden Fehler BDE32 $2109. Programm stürzt nicht ab, aber der Designer lässt sich nicht öffnen.

Hat jemand eine Idee?
Dank im voraus

MFG
T.Maass


----------



## WieGehts (1. September 2005)

Hallo,
kenne GS-Auftrag nicht aber die Fehlermeldung könnte von Borland-BDE kommen. Prüfe in diesem Fall die BDE-Installation oder installiere die BDE am besten neu.


----------



## TomMaass (2. September 2005)

Hallo,

das problem ist leider nicht so trivial, wie es sich anhöhrt.
Ich geh mal ins detail.
Wir haben einen XP-Rechner neu Installiert mit SP2+BDE32+GS-Auftrag. Nun sind wir in den Test gegangen und dieser Fehler ist aufgetaucht. Haben in der Error List von Borland nachgesehen. 
Haben dann nochmals BDE32 Deinstalliert mit allen einträgen und wieder Installiert.
Doch das Programm will immer noch nicht.
Ich danke trotz allem für die Antwort und wäre froh wenn jemand eine Idee Hat den es ist dringend (Kunde)


MFG
T.Maass


----------

